# any pictures of Aberdeen trawlers



## GrampianWarrior

hi, I fished out of Aberdeen in the late 70s to the late 80s, I am now trying to trace any pictures of the boats i was on ,, I was on most of the Marrs companys sterntrawlers all of the Glen boats, also the Grampian Chieftain and Warrior and the sidewinders Picies , Smallwood , if anyone has pics of these vessels or vessels of the same type I would be grateful if they would email them to me,, thx


----------



## chadburn

Hello Grampian Warrior, you don't by any chance have a picture of the "Loch Kildonan" do you? I did "liason" trip from M.H.Q. Pit whilst under training on her to the North Cape, never again. It rolled worse than a "Ton" Class Sweeper.


----------



## GrampianWarrior

*reply*

sorry bud had a look for you , no joy


----------



## gil mayes

Very good photograph of LOCH KILDONAN (A4) in Gloria Wilson's book "More Scottish Fishing Craft and Their Work", credit is to Herd & Mackenzie. I do not have a scanner but someone might have the book, p.88, and could oblige.
Gil.


----------



## chadburn

Thank You, G&G


----------



## wully farquhar

*loch Kildonan*

Chadburn,if you look in the fishing vessels gallery there is some photos of her in there,type in the name and do a search(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess

Chadburn,
If you want to see the Fishing Vessel gallery you should follow the instructions to enable you to view it -
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10667


----------



## pier

the best man to ask is dave durward


----------



## chadburn

Thanks, found Loch Kildonan on the "fishing channel" two good photo's one when Bill Stewart had her and as I remember her.


----------



## Iain Gray

I sailed on Kingsdale(trial trip) then Ben Heilem Ben Gairn Ben Wyvis Ben Lui and BenAsdale. Fond memories, moved away from fishing but still think of it often and would like to catch up with anyone who went to "trawling school" in Aberdeen around 1975.


----------



## George Simpson

Hi Ian sorry I quit trawling the year before 1974. I think George Baxter was the skipper on the Lui about then?


----------



## George Simpson

*Grampian Warrior*

Warrior my brother was mate on the GW and then skipper he is on holiday just now but I will see if he has any and get a scanned copy posted for you.(Thumb) 



GrampianWarrior said:


> hi, I fished out of Aberdeen in the late 70s to the late 80s, I am now trying to trace any pictures of the boats i was on ,, I was on most of the Marrs companys sterntrawlers all of the Glen boats, also the Grampian Chieftain and Warrior and the sidewinders Picies , Smallwood , if anyone has pics of these vessels or vessels of the same type I would be grateful if they would email them to me,, thx


----------



## Denise Warren

Hi - I have a pic of the Grampian Glen - my dad (Dennis Warren of Hull) was Chief Engineer on her last voyage in 1978 (sank October 5th).

Denise


----------



## gkh151

Hi to all,

You will find photo's of the Warrior and the Cheiftan here

http://www.gooleships.co.uk/goolesb/goolesb.htm

There are also photo's of Glen Coe and Glen Urquhart along with a brief history of them all. I hope this is of interest.

Graham.


----------

